# graigslist wood for tools swap



## davduckman2010 (Jul 19, 2014)

had a guy come over today wanting to trade these saws for enough 4/4 and 5/4 boards to make a table for his wife I let him choose whatever he liked from the stack. he picked out 6 boards and I threw in 4x4 legs a coffee table slab and a few extras. these saws are dam near new. no use at all I felt a little guilty . just a little

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 19, 2014)

You certainly came out ahead in that deal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 19, 2014)

Holy Crap, I have the older version of that table saw with the full cast iron top And IIRC it was about 800.00 new....... I love it, never had a single issue with it yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 19, 2014)

Duck, nice score!

I have the exact same table saw - Ridgid R4512. It's a great saw and, overall, I'm happy with mine. It does have one well known issue for you to be aware of. The trunion casting isn't as heavy as it should be which shows itself to be a problem only when you have the blade raised all the way up. If you raise it all the way up, it goes out of square with the table (provided you had squared the blade.) If you square the blade to the table with the blade most of the way up and then raise it to its maximum height, you might even be able to see the blade shift (I can on mine.) It hasn't really been an issue for me as I haven't really had a need to use it with the blade up as high as it goes. However, just wanted to give you a heads up - don't want your cuts being out of square!

Oh and don't overtighten the bolt on the miter gauge. Someone (I won't tell you who, but it might have been me) stripped the knob off the bolt of theirs and had to superglue it back in place.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Duck, nice score!
> 
> I have the exact same table saw - Ridgid R4512. It's a great saw and, overall, I'm happy with mine. It does have one well known issue for you to be aware of. The trunion casting isn't as heavy as it should be which shows itself to be a problem only when you have the blade raised all the way up. If you raise it all the way up, it goes out of square with the table (provided you had squared the blade.) If you square the blade to the table with the blade most of the way up and then raise it to its maximum height, you might even be able to see the blade shift (I can on mine.) It hasn't really been an issue for me as I haven't really had a need to use it with the blade up as high as it goes. However, just wanted to give you a heads up - don't want your cuts being out of square!
> 
> Oh and don't overtighten the bolt on the miter gauge. Someone (I won't tell you who, but it might have been me) stripped the knob off the bolt of theirs and had to superglue it back in place.


 thanks matt the miter gauge on this has been reglued they must have done the same thing. ridge tool is here in my home town next door in Elyria. I think the price was right though ill get a new miter and a books for both of these they are absent. and theres no blade guard on the table saw ill have to get that also. duck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 19, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> I think the price was right though



That's for sure! You made out like a bandit! It's not a perfect saw, but from my experience (and it's the only table saw I've ever used), I'm quite happy with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ButchC (Jul 19, 2014)

I have the same saw too and am very happy with it.

Hows that guy gonna make the table when you got all his saws???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Duck, nice score!
> 
> I have the exact same table saw - Ridgid R4512. It's a great saw and, overall, I'm happy with mine. It does have one well known issue for you to be aware of. The trunion casting isn't as heavy as it should be which shows itself to be a problem only when you have the blade raised all the way up. If you raise it all the way up, it goes out of square with the table (provided you had squared the blade.) If you square the blade to the table with the blade most of the way up and then raise it to its maximum height, you might even be able to see the blade shift (I can on mine.) It hasn't really been an issue for me as I haven't really had a need to use it with the blade up as high as it goes. However, just wanted to give you a heads up - don't want your cuts being out of square!
> 
> Oh and don't overtighten the bolt on the miter gauge. Someone (I won't tell you who, but it might have been me) stripped the knob off the bolt of theirs and had to superglue it back in place.



He is a plumber- no need to have things square- just round- pay day is on friday and sh...... well ya get the idea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 19, 2014)

ButchC said:


> I have the same saw too and am very happy with it.
> 
> Hows that guy gonna make the table when you got all his saws???


 
hmm I was wondering the same thing myself---I got 2 saws I can rent him

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 19, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> He is a plumber- no need to have things square- just round- pay day is on friday and sh...... well ya get the idea.


 
AGGGGGHHH PIPEFITTER YOU OL  DRYWALLER

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 19, 2014)

Good score Dave! I've heard good things about both those saws, I really like the built in mobile base on the big one... Set that slider up on a nice stand and you will have it made.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 19, 2014)

I just keep changing the add on craigslist lol first the bandsaw then these two . I just changed it to sthil or huska 18 in or bigger chainsaws / dust collector . see what fish I can catch now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 19, 2014)

Great score ducky! If that table saw is going to live in your shed get that top waxed asap to help prevent rust, it will rust in the blink of an eye. You done good my friend.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 19, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Great score ducky! If that table saw is going to live in your shed get that top waxed asap to help prevent rust, it will rust in the blink of an eye. You done good my friend.


 
ima listen to you my friend you give me all them tricks . I need all these new toys for my little barn building thing im planning here . I waxed both the band and table saw and joiner I got . going to board out those big pin oaks that where cut 3 years ago for starters beams/ joists/ boards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

